# tasty north thai food



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

there is a sauce or we would call it a condiment called Nam Plik Ong. 

it is a red tomato based sauce that appears to have a little pork in it and moderate chili. 

its good with meat and rice and veggies. 

its a chiang mai thing. can't get it in Bkk.


----------

